# Midnight Blue



## Fosgate (Nov 1, 2006)

Greetings to all.  Daughter and I have been training in TSD for the past 4.5 years.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Carol (Nov 1, 2006)

That's Wonderful! 

Welcome to MartialTalk!  :highfive:


----------



## bydand (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  I also train with a couple of my kids, nothing better.


----------



## exile (Nov 1, 2006)

Greetings, Fosgate---welcome to MT---look forward to your posts!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## matt.m (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome.  It is always nice to see another KMA practitioner.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to the group.
This is a good place to be.

AoG


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to M.T.!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome.
Sean


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Greetings.  Where in TN?


----------



## Fosgate (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome, folks!  



> Greetings. Where in TN?


 
Recently moved to the Memphis area.


----------



## Zarnyk (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------

